# Best Shot



## Skeet

I was curious as to what size shot the most of y'all like to shoot them doves with. Anyone?

:sniper:


----------



## njsimonson

7 1/2 or 6 shot for doves. I prefer 7 1/2, but will use six if that is cheaper or more readily available.


----------



## jp

I like #8 target loads with IC choke.......some swear by AAA loads. You can get a case at Wallymart for about $32.00 for winchester brand. Depending on ability/ choke/ wind speed/ shooting uphill against the sun....... this may last more than 1 outing.


----------



## fox412

#8 with an IC choke here also. I need as many pellets in the air with the widest coverage I can get. The average hunter gets one bird to every 8 shells. Thats 3 per box. I think dove hunting is the best target practice in the world. After shooting at them a pheasant looks HUGE.


----------



## drjongy

I like 8 shot as well, but I have always used modified or even improved-modified. Are you guys using IC so you don't shoot up the birds too bad or more just to help hit them?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

IC is like a handicap for doves.  Those buggers make for some tough wingshooting.

I use 2 shells for my OU when hunting doves, 8's first, followed up by a 7 1/2 or a 6 (depending on the shot consistency).


----------



## fox412

I have an old colt shotgun and it is IC. Made for quail and dove. It creates a big pattern so I can knock down the little jet fighters. I don't know if I would call it a handicap. I shoot that old gun for almost all upland game.


----------



## Gohon

Remington target Premier Nitro 27 Handicap #8 gets the nod here. Don't know what it is about that stuff but it sure seems to hold a good pattern in all my guns.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

fox412 said:


> I don't know if I would call it a handicap.


I grew up hunting doves with a modifed, so the switch to IC made it seem like a handicap.


----------



## Skeet

Thanks for all the good tips - I am new to this forum but it seems like a great place so far!


----------



## dlip

#8's with a modified choke. I got it down averaged out to one with every four shots. Which that was after about going through 2 cases at the range. Nothing substitues for practice.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

If the shots are under 30 yards I like shooting the doves with a 20 gauge with a 7/8 th ounce load of either # 9's or 8's out of either improved cylender or modified chokes.

If they are high rollers then I like a 12 gauge bored full choke with the Remington Nitro 27 Yard Handicap Trap Load in either 7 1/2's or 8's.

Bob A.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

I shoot a 410 O/U Full Full. with 2 1/2in 8s usally over decoys when I pass shoot I will use 3in 7 1/2s.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

I use #9's for the early season, then switch over to 8's for the rest of it.


----------



## Remington 7400

What ever is cheapest or on sale, 6, 7.5, 8, 9 they all work.


----------



## The Dak

#6 Steel...IC is a must! Otherwise the Berretta turns into a laser with Mod! I have great luck with the steel though (generally average a dove every 2.5-3.5 shots or a limit with under two boxes, however best to put it). The best thing is that I don't have to worry about shooting on WPAs and whatever leftovers I have get used for swatter loads for crips while duck hunting.


----------



## Bo

u guys are crazy #8 shot with a 20 gaueg is plenty or a 12 gauage. not steal
thats insane as well as #6 shot gosh that is for squrriels. gosh freking idiots.


----------



## kiddmen57

#8 shot using Browning 20ga. O/U with IC choke on bottom (first shot) and Mod up top for those longer shots.

Season was great this year here in So. Arizona. Limeted out each time in about 40-45 minutes. Just sit up in the trees and waited for em to fly by. Took some out as far as 50-60 yards, with multiple doubles.

Now it is the Quail that are giving us a run for it. It is tough Quail hunting out here in the desert, with rocky mountainous terrain. They love to climb it seems.

But boy are they fat this year!
Same set up since out here they tend to flush out about 10-20 yards, not from your feet.


----------



## pheasantfanatic

7 1/2 shot w/skeet choke out of a Remington 870. You can't miss!! :sniper:


----------



## gentleman4561

7 1/2 with mod. choke


----------



## dfisher

I never thought doves were too hard to hit...until they've been shot at for awhile :lol: Most I've ever shot has been with trap loads of 7-1/2's or 8's. Sixes would work good too.

Once we were out on the ice hunting geese and had one come into our goose decoys...for whatever reason. Season was still in and a buddy downed him with BBB's. That might be overkill though 

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## jpsgt2

I wasn't doing too bad today with 12 ga number 8 federal ammo and modified choke. :beer:


----------



## jpsgt2

two words: benelli montefeltro :sniper:


----------



## non-typical

i use my franchi 48-al with 8 shot full choke :beer:


----------



## WIdawg22

I love my 3 inch 8 shot 4-10, even though it is a slight handicap, been shooting it so long it works well for me. Reload own so dont have to worry about the rediculous price on these shells. Second choice is the 20 gauge 8 shot.


----------



## austin_bv11

I use 8 works great and dont blow them up with a 6 that has to blow it up


----------



## laviii

I use #9's fr 12G


----------



## waterfowl kid

10 gauge 3 1/2 T shot. :sniper:


----------



## bowhunter199

7 1/2 shot with IC choke at the beggining of the season and Modified as the season progresses and the doves fly a little higher


----------



## piesman

i use #8 for tight spots and 7.5 for longer open spots all in 20 gauge, 12 gauge you don't have much bird left


----------



## chase870

We shoot alot of doves here in Georgia. I like #9 best and never shoot anything smaller than 7.5. I have a shoot at my house and restrict the shooters to .410 gauge guns. I also play a game called tripple nickles, 5 hunts, 5 different gauge guns,and 5 limits of birds, only done it once but its fun to try


----------



## duckslyr

3 1/2" T shot


----------

